
Motorola’s Razr fails a fold test after just 27,000 folds - heshiebee
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/7/21127701/motorola-razr-cnet-foldbot-test-27000-folds-year-of-use-galaxy-fold
======
foxyv
Bendable screens are just such a bad idea on so many levels. You can't even
bend paper without damaging it. This is why scrolls curl and folds leave a
crease. Clothes wrinkle all the time from normal use. This is without millions
of tiny electrical components that need to work in an array without more than
2-3 failures. Unless it's self repairing these won't work.

Right now the focus is trying to make it bend in a predictable fashion and
then protect it. But the flexible screen makes this so hard. It won't fold
flat so you are dealing with a gap between the sides of the folded screen that
can be damaged by pressing stuff between them. Also there is a gap between the
phone and the screen itself. So unless you make the case and mainboard
bendable too you can crush dirt between the screen and the case.

